# Is there a way to run both windows and linux at the same time besides virtualbox?



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

I use both ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 frequently.  Windows 7 for steam, adobe and ubuntu for everything else.

The question is there a way to run both operating systems in parallel?  It's annoying to have to constantly switch back and forth between installed operating systems

I can't just remove windows and use virtualbox for it, cause that would violate terms of service for some products I use and get my ass banned.


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe you could use virtualbox for all the ubuntu stuff?
What system does your machine run primarily off of?
EDIT: Now realizing that you asked for a way _besides _virtualbox, so in that case... I don't think its possible.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think that's possible because of the hardware issues involved.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 26, 2012)

What you ask for is technologically possible, it can be done for free using Microsoft Hyper-V Server 2008 or Xen.  However what you're asking for is a high level enterprise type piece of software.  It's often dependant on fairly modern components like CPU's with native hardware virtualization built in.  You seem to mostly run PCs you find in a dumpster, so this might prove to be an issue.

Weather you have hardwares support or not however, what you're looking for could only be called a large pain in the ass solution in an effort to solve a simple problem: Pic one OS or deal with OS hosted virtualization like VirtualBox.  Like, really.  I'm not trying to be mean here, you know how you run Ubuntu but barely know how to use it, and you're defense is 'I'm not IT'?  Yeah, well, what you want is totally an IT level solution and when you can barely manage your own partitions it's a horrible idea to pursue.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 26, 2012)

Wubi runs ubuntu as an application inside of windows.  You also can use Wine, which makes Windows applications run on Linux without trouble.  There's also Portable Ubuntu.

If you go with Wubi,*don't let it update how it boots.* If you do that, it'll try to boot like it ISN'T an application inside of Windows and you won't be able to use it.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> What you ask for is technologically possible, it can be done for free using Microsoft Hyper-V Server 2008 or Xen.  However what you're asking for is a high level enterprise type piece of software.  It's often dependant on fairly modern components like CPU's with native hardware virtualization built in.  You seem to mostly run PCs you find in a dumpster, so this might prove to be an issue.
> 
> Weather you have hardwares support or not however, what you're looking for could only be called a large pain in the ass solution in an effort to solve a simple problem: Pic one OS or deal with OS hosted virtualization like VirtualBox.  Like, really.  I'm not trying to be mean here, you know how you run Ubuntu but barely know how to use it, and you're defense is 'I'm not IT'?  Yeah, well, what you want is totally an IT level solution and when you can barely manage your own partitions it's a horrible idea to pursue.


I stand corrected then. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> What you ask for is technologically possible, it can be done for free using Microsoft Hyper-V Server 2008 or Xen.  However what you're asking for is a high level enterprise type piece of software.  It's often dependant on fairly modern components like CPU's with native hardware virtualization built in.  You seem to mostly run PCs you find in a dumpster, so this might prove to be an issue.
> 
> Weather you have hardwares support or not however, what you're looking for could only be called a large pain in the ass solution in an effort to solve a simple problem: Pic one OS or deal with OS hosted virtualization like VirtualBox.  Like, really.  I'm not trying to be mean here, you know how you run Ubuntu but barely know how to use it, and you're defense is 'I'm not IT'?  Yeah, well, what you want is totally an IT level solution and when you can barely manage your own partitions it's a horrible idea to pursue.


The reason why I keep saying "I'm not IT" is cause you're one of the people why linux isn't a wildly popular OS, as in the userbase acts like everyone that uses the OS should have a 4 year college degree in a computer technologies and that anyone with less training is inferior and isn't worthy enough of as a person to be graced with having the priviledge of using the OS.  If the average linux user didn't treat anyone that wasn't a computer major as a inferior person in their eyes then maybe just maybe linux would be more popular.
Elitist (Noun)
Definition:  *1. * The belief that certain persons  or members of certain classes or groups deserve favored treatment by  virtue of their perceived superiority, as in intellect, social status,  or financial resources.


As for the topic at thank you for taking time off from your throne to actually answer the fucking question.  I built my computer out of spare parts, but it's not bad when it comes to performance wise.  By today's standards performance wise it's considered average.  As for my CPU, I don't think it has native hardware virtualization built in.  I'll have to check.  Yeah, no it doesn't.


----------



## KatmanDu (Dec 26, 2012)

VMWare, maybe? I use it from the Mac end but I'm pretty sure they've got a product that'll work for you.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The reason why I keep saying "I'm not IT" is cause you're one of the people why linux isn't a wildly popular OS, as in the userbase acts like everyone that uses the OS should have a 4 year college degree in a computer technologies and that anyone with less training is inferior and isn't worthy enough of as a person to be graced with having the priviledge of using the OS.  If the average linux user didn't treat anyone that wasn't a computer major as a inferior person in their eyes then maybe just maybe linux would be more popular.
> Elitist (Noun)
> Definition:  *1. * The belief that certain persons  or members of certain classes or groups deserve favored treatment by  virtue of their perceived superiority, as in intellect, social status,  or financial resources.
> 
> ...



You know I'm an exclusive Windows user, right?


----------



## Saga (Dec 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The reason why I keep saying "I'm not IT" is cause you're one of the people why linux isn't a wildly popular OS, as in the userbase acts like everyone that uses the OS should have a 4 year college degree in a computer technologies and that anyone with less training is inferior and isn't worthy enough of as a person to be graced with having the priviledge of using the OS.  If the average linux user didn't treat anyone that wasn't a computer major as a inferior person in their eyes then maybe just maybe linux would be more popular.
> Elitist (Noun)
> Definition:  *1. * The belief that certain persons  or members of certain classes or groups deserve favored treatment by  virtue of their perceived superiority, as in intellect, social status,  or financial resources.
> 
> ...


Burn.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.topologilinux.com or http://www.andlinux.org


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2012)

Runefox said:


> http://www.topologilinux.com or http://www.andlinux.org


Oh cool.  Guess there is a way of running linux while booting windows actually.  I still wish I could run windows in linux without virtualbox though, cause I really don't feel like getting terminated from $200 worth of software for breaking their usage rules.


AshleyAshes said:


> You know I'm an exclusive Windows user, right?


No I did not.  Maybe if you reduce your snark to content ratio in the future people will begin to realize you are actually trying to help versus when you are taking the gloves off going "come at me bro".


----------



## shteev (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't think I'd see so much heat in a computer discussion before. Heh.

And perhaps my 2 cents really isn't helpful, but what if you just ditch Ubuntu and use Windows 7 as your daily driver? It's really easier to have just 1 OS.

Or you could wait for Valve to finish developing Steam for Linux and try to get the Creative Suite on Wine? (However I'm sure CS on Wine would be painful.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2012)

shteev said:


> I didn't think I'd see so much heat in a computer discussion before. Heh.
> 
> And perhaps my 2 cents really isn't helpful, but what if you just ditch Ubuntu and use Windows 7 as your daily driver? It's really easier to have just 1 OS.
> 
> Or you could wait for Valve to finish developing Steam for Linux and try to get the Creative Suite on Wine? (However I'm sure CS on Wine would be painful.)


I pretty much am already waiting for more steam games to come out for linux.
Speaking of Steam and linux when are more games coming out for it anyhow?

CS6 works like crap on wine.


----------



## shteev (Dec 28, 2012)

Valve has to finish the Steam client (don't think they're quite done yet) and then port their Source games over. Not sure what the deal is with non-Valve games - I'm assuming most big titles won't be ported over and that you'll mainly see indies go on Linux.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2012)

shteev said:


> Valve has to finish the Steam client (don't think they're quite done yet) and then port their Source games over. Not sure what the deal is with non-Valve games - I'm assuming most big titles won't be ported over and that you'll mainly see indies go on Linux.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking is going to happen as well.  However that does give hope that future titles will be developed for linux as well.


----------



## shteev (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah. At least we can count on future Valve titles being on Linux. Counter Dota Fortress 3, anyone?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 29, 2012)

I wasn't aware that a virtual machine counted as anything other than a single PC for licensing purposes, and I've never heard of anyone saying "don't virtualize our software, yo".


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Ubuntu installer adds Windows 7 to GRUB automatically.


----------

